# Benelli Nova Shell recommendations



## Labnova (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post, finally decided to register. I love this site. I have a Benelli Nova 12-gauge. I love my shotgun. I'm wondering what type of shell do any Nova users on here recommend? Also, have anyone tried using the extensions that screw in the barrel, are they any good? plmk, thanks


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been shooting Estate 3" #3 steel all season. Works pretty good. However you'll see that I've posted a choke tube question on here, so I'm looking to improve on how it is currently shooting.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ducks- #2-4 shot
Goose-BB-T

Find out what patterns well for your gun, and shoot it!


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Everyone's gun patterns differently. Even from one Nova to the next, they will pattern differently. The only way for someone to tell you what works out of your gun is if they shoot it. Take the time to buy 5 or 6 different types of shells and see what works the best out of your gun. Then you'll know what your gun likes.


----------

